

Body cam captures cop shooting motorist in head, murder charges follow - manglav
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/body-cam-captures-cop-shooting-motorist-in-head-murders-charges-follow/

======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to Hacker News.
The submitted title ("Body Cam Captures Murder") does not say the same thing
as the article title.

------
paulhauggis
It wasn't murder. I watched the entire video. The officer was very nice to the
person he stopped, I didn't detect any attitude, etc.

After the final time he asked for his license, the guy drove off and tried to
run the officer over. He shot in self defense.

The officer did nothing wrong. He defended himself and it's sad that someone
had to lose a life in the process.

It's also sad that we have to keep defending criminal behavior in attempt to
fit this narrative that cops are racist.

The only result will be more innocent people getting hurt or killed when
officers stop being able to actually do their job.

~~~
mtinkerhess
Also watched the video, that description is not accurate.

The officer attempts to open the driver's door. The driver holds onto the door
with his left hand to keep it shut while starting the ignition with his right.
The officer yells "stop", leans into the car to grab the driver by the shirt /
seatbelt with his left hand and immediately shoots the driver with his right
hand.

The whole escalation is very fast. It's less than three seconds between the
driver starting the ignition and the officer firing. Based on where the
officer is standing there's no way he could have been injured by the car.

~~~
paulhauggis
You weren't there, so you can only judge by a video..just like me. However,
there were witnesses that said that the he tried to run over the cop.

~~~
rmxt
By "witnesses," do you mean other cops? Other cops that _surely_ have no
potential conflicts of interest? The "witnesses" that claim the officer was
"run over" are at least a level, if not two, removed from the person who put
such a thing in writing.

Here's the police report. Excuse the Gawker links, they are the first result
on Google images:

[http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
aE5jr2zd...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
aE5jr2zd--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/qf3wdaltdchuugfrmo9n.png)

[http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
_4cLZnsk...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
_4cLZnsk--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/ly7yiksnvtf84necnd1w.png)

